# Steelhead beginner



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! I posted in the NE Ohio section but thought I'd post here too. I'm a SW Ohio river smallmouth angler who will be heading up to Cleveland soon to stay with inlaws and try my hand at some steelies. By this point, have they moved upstream from the river/creek mouths much? I'm not necessarily asking for specific spots, I would just like to know what to look for. I'm planning on throwing jigs, spinners, and spoons around cover/structure/riffles, like I would for most other river species. Probable rivers for me to try are Euclid Creek and the Chagrin River. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not too sure about Euclid Creek, but I frequent the chagrin river. There are certain sections that you can cast spoons and kleos into, but with the lack of rain the water is really low. At this point, your best bet is still up by the breakwalls for that type of fishing.

I wouldn't fish the ripples, pools, etc right now unless you're dead drifting streamers/nymphs, or using eggs/maggot tipped jigs under an indicator.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> I'm not too sure about Euclid Creek, but I frequent the chagrin river. There are certain sections that you can cast spoons and kleos into, but with the lack of rain the water is really low. At this point, your best bet is still up by the breakwalls for that type of fishing.
> 
> I wouldn't fish the ripples, pools, etc right now unless you're dead drifting streamers/nymphs, or using eggs/maggot tipped jigs under an indicator.


Oh, thanks. That's not what I expected honestly haha. Is it unrealistic to try and catch steelies on spinners and rapala type cranks?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You'll catch them on spinners, spoons, and little kleos (silver & blue most popular). You can do that by casting into deep big pools. Only problem right now is that the river is down to 100CFS, which means is really really low. 

Thats why i say the best area for casting and retrieving is going to be closer to the mouth. Try the walls at headlands beach or fairport. Probably your best bet given the weather/water, and your method.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> You'll catch them on spinners, spoons, and little kleos (silver & blue most popular). You can do that by casting into deep big pools. Only problem right now is that the river is down to 100CFS, which means is really really low.
> 
> Thats why i say the best area for casting and retrieving is going to be closer to the mouth. Try the walls at headlands beach or fairport. Probably your best bet given the weather/water, and your method.


Great, thanks! I am open to trying other things too, just seems like most freshwater predators that I have gone up against have fallen to my methods


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Try jigs tipped with maggots or drifting egg sacs under an indicator/bobber through the slow currents. That's probably the easiest method to catch them. But I prefer more of a challenge so I gave up my spin rod and only fly fish with streamers (occasionally eggs if the conditions call for it).


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Try jigs tipped with maggots or drifting egg sacs under an indicator/bobber through the slow currents. That's probably the easiest method to catch them.
> 
> 
> > Would you say that is more or less productive than throwing flashy spoons and spinners? I will probably only have several hours to fish haha.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Spoons At the mouth. Jigs on the river.

At least that's what my buddies have been reporting thatuse spin rods.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> Spoons At the mouth. Jigs on the river.
> 
> At least that's what my buddies have been reporting thatuse spin rods.


Great! Thanks.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've caught three on saturday and sunday on the chagrin river at daniels park in willoughby casting little cleo spoons silver/blue where the old dam used to be.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice! -- I got one on Sunday up by the dome on jig and maggots.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I fished at chagrin this morning at sun up for several hours, had one hook up but it got off. I stopped at Euclid on the way back and caught my first steelhead! It went airborne and fought like a tank! Unfortunately it flopped back in the water before I could get a pic (I know I know, likely story). Let the proof be in that I am now hooked on steelhead!
Both were on white/silver spinners.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha! Welcome!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly this forum should be called steelhead addicts, not steelhead talk.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes welcome brother! Won't be long you will be rubbing steelie slim all over your face after a long fight........
Mmmmmmmmm yeeeeees
I
I
I
V 


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahah too bad I'm back in cinci now. There are no trout here 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been crushing them on pins minnows and various rapala cranks. Spoons and rooster tails have been hot too 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

